# Lest we forget



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

For those that made the supreme sacrafice.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

And to those that continue to serve today....


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

This was forwarded to me by my uncle who fought in the Korean war:

"The conductor of the orchestra is Andre Rieu from Holland .
The young lady Melissa Venema, age 13, is the trumpet soloist, also from Holland.
Her rendition of TAPS is amazingly beautiful ...

It's not often one gets to hear TAPS played in its entirety, here's an opportunity,
...guaranteed to be unforgettable.

N.B. the original version of TAPS was called The Last Post, and was written by Daniel Butterfield in 1801.
As you will hear in this clip, it was rather lengthy and formal, so in 1862 it was shortened to 24 notes
and re-named Taps. While Melissa Venema is playing it on a trumpet, the original was played on a bugle.

http://www.flixxy.com/trumpet-solo-melissa-venema.htm"


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It makes me sad to think of all the lives lost in the wars, and that no lessons were learned. The only thing that has changed is we now have more sophisticated mechanisms for death and destruction. Wars continue.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think that's true - wars are fought, and will be fought as long as there are people to fight them. But the lessons learned each time aren't lost on the people who are taught about them and why it's important to remember.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Pamelajo.

The lessons learned aren't forgotten. They are ignored.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you to all those that served, are currently serving, and to those that paid the ultimate sacrifice so we may have the freedoms we have today.






Interesting I found this next to the above video.

Why I Won't Wear a Poppy.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To all my friends that served with me, I'm happy to see most of them return home unharmed. For the rest of them, and their families, thank you for the sacrifices you have made physically, mentally and emotionally.

The lessons are clear and simple for those who have served, but it is for the rest of us to derive from them these lessons and act accordingly (vote!) to ensure we don't lead down these same paths.


----------



## SMC (Nov 10, 2011)

To all our veterans and our serving troops around the world.


----------

